# Rabbit colours and markings? Help please :)



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Ok so ive come to realise rabbits come in more colours than black, White and brown lol  

So does anyone know any good websites or threads that explain colours and markings of rabbits WITH photos? I know basics like agouti, fox, otter but it seems there are hundreds!!

I want to learn them  Any suggestions?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there are so so so many rabbit colours, some are breed specific (eg castor is the satin or rex version of agouti but is very different) any site you find will probably have pictures specific to the breeds they breed, if that makes sense.

the best list of colours is on the BRC website, it has a complete description.
The BRC Colour List
select the colour groups in the drop down box

if you want to see pictures you can always google the colour


----------

